# MWX - Mineworx Technologies Ltd (TSX-V)



## BigMacAttack (22 September 2021)

$MWX.V $MWXRF Mineworx is positioned for growth in the catalytic converter and mining sectors through the development and commercialization of its proprietary, environmentally friendly processing technologies for the recovery of precious metals. Initial focus is the extraction of platinum and palladium from diesel catalytic converters with its partner Davis Recycling and will be building its first commercial extraction facility in Tennessee, USA. The company is also furthering the development of a historic iron ore concession which it holds a 100% interest in South-Eastern Spain.

Cehegin Drill Program Update









						Mineworx Blog - Cehegin Drill Program Update - The Howard Group
					

Cehegin Drill Program Update As of August 16, 2021, the Company has completed a total of 1,359.8 meters in 11 of the planned 21 drill holes. The drill program has moved from the Soledad (Zone 5) region to the El Coloso (Zone 3) region and 5 of the planned 7 holes in Zone 3 are […]




					howardgroupinc.com
				












						Mineworx Announces Addition of New Director - Howard Group Inc
					

Mineworx Technologies (TSXV: MWX) (announced today that Curtis Sparrow has been appointed as a director of the Corporation.




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## Sean K (22 September 2021)

I think this is only traded on the TSX-V and FSE.


----------



## BigMacAttack (23 September 2021)

https://www.stockwatch.com/Quote/Detail?U:MWXRF


----------



## BigMacAttack (14 October 2021)

$MWX.V | $MWXRF Mineworx Relocates Pilot Plant









						Mineworx Relocates Pilot Plant - The Howard Group
					

EDMONTON, Alberta, Oct. 13, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) — Mineworx Technologies Ltd., (the “Company” or “Mineworx“) (TSXV: MWX) (OTCQB: MWXRF) (FSE: YRS WKN: A2DSW3) is pleased to announce that the 100L pilot plant has been disassembled, loaded and has been trucked to Tennessee to begin Process...




					howardgroupinc.com


----------



## peter2 (14 October 2021)

Why don't you post about companies that are actually producing something instead of the crap ones?  There's no volume traded in any of the crap Canadian stocks posted here by you and others.  







There's got to be much better gold or lithium miners than these. You're making the TSX.V look bad.


----------

